# TKO



## MeirTaitz (2/12/20)

Hi all you lovely folks

I am looking to expand out of the liquids I have and since you can never taste anything before buying, I'd like to know thoughts on all the TKO milkshakre ranges. 
https://tkovapeco.myshopify.com/collections/tko-original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (2/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi all you lovely folks
> 
> I am looking to expand out of the liquids I have and since you can never taste anything before buying, I'd like to know thoughts on all the TKO milkshakre ranges.
> https://tkovapeco.myshopify.com/collections/tko-original


Lime milkshake special edition my favourite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reddy_D (2/12/20)

Blue milk and strawberry milk

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

